# Oh. My. God.



## MFB (Dec 15, 2008)

Wolverine : Origins trailer came out today/yesterday and it's amazing

Both Deadpool (Ryan Reynolds, coming out soon too) and Gambit will have cameos in it. Bout time they included Gambit since he was the best 

MySpace.com

Should be the only one to watch as its the newest, and you shouldn't have to log in/join or anything


----------



## JakeRI (Dec 15, 2008)

PLUS 1

FUCKING GAMBIT!


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Dec 16, 2008)

\m/

This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## -K4G- (Dec 16, 2008)

Is that Butterbean?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2008)

That will be awesome... i still cant believe they left Gambit out of the first few movies :s I mean, seriously, hes the most popular X-Men character ever...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> That will be awesome... i still cant believe they left Gambit out of the first few movies :s I mean, seriously, hes the most popular X-Men character ever...



I agree  but not as popular as Wolverine


----------



## shadowgenesis (Dec 16, 2008)

this has the _potential_ to be fucking amazing. Unfortunately, it also has the potential to be a really poorly crafted story with a lot of over-the-top action that leaves you feeling totally unfulfilled like the majority of the comic-book movies they've made in the last several years. Why can't they ALL be as good as The Dark Knight?


----------



## Naren (Dec 16, 2008)

Oooo. Looks awesome. Project X was one of my favorite Marvel comic series and my two favorite X-Men were always Wolverine and Gambit. It's about time they got Gambit in a movie.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 16, 2008)

Fuck. Yes.


----------



## sami (Dec 16, 2008)

IMDB link


----------



## MFB (Dec 16, 2008)

You figure they'd use the guy who played Sabretooth in X-Men 1 to be him now...or at least Zakk Wylde but Leiv Schreiber? Ryan Reynolds as Deadpool is gonna be nasty though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 16, 2008)

Gambits the guy that threw explosive cards right?


----------



## MFB (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup, and he used a ballin' staff too


----------



## Naren (Dec 17, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Gambits the guy that threw explosive cards right?



Yeah, he had the mutant ability to make any object explosive and he was a gambler, so he always carried decks of cards (and cards are pretty light too). But if he ran out of cards, he could always turn rocks, gravel, sticks, and so on into explosive objects as well. He also had some kind of staff that he could make cause explosions.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> Yeah, he had the mutant ability to make any object explosive and he was a gambler, so he always carried decks of cards (and cards are pretty light too). But if he ran out of cards, he could always turn rocks, gravel, sticks, and so on into explosive objects as well. He also had some kind of staff that he could make cause explosions.



Thanks man. You know who really sucks though? The guy that could shoot lasers out of his eyes. That was so unoriginal and boring compared to some of the other characters like mystique and wolverine


----------



## Naren (Dec 17, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Thanks man. You know who really sucks though? The guy that could shoot lasers out of his eyes. That was so unoriginal and boring compared to some of the other characters like mystique and wolverine



 Are you kidding? Cyclops was a pretty dang original character. Why do you think that's not original?  You'll also note that Cyclops was created in 1963 and Wolverine was created in 1974 and Mystique was created in 1978. And Gambit was created in 1990.

Were you joking about the unoriginal part... or what?


----------



## MFB (Dec 17, 2008)

I can only assume that it was sarcasm if not then there's no hope for him


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> Are you kidding? Cyclops was a pretty dang original character. Why do you think that's not original?  You'll also note that Cyclops was created in 1963 and Wolverine was created in 1974 and Mystique was created in 1978. And Gambit was created in 1990.
> 
> Were you joking about the unoriginal part... or what?



No im not joking, lasers coming out of eyes is THE most boring thing ever.


----------



## Naren (Dec 17, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> No im not joking, lasers coming out of eyes is THE most boring thing ever.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 17, 2008)

Kids these days  And it's not just lasers coming out of his eyes, he's basically releasing radiation he's absorbed from the sun, at least to my understanding, I'm not a huge comic person. There's also Havoc (who I think is his brother?) who does the same thing, except he shoots it through his hands or something?


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 17, 2008)

From what I understand (ie vague memories from flipping through an issue a billion years ago) aren't his eyes a portal to some other dimension which pours out if he isn't wearing his funky goggles? If that ever was true it was probably retconned anyway. I mean, Wolverine's a goddamn samurai, when the hell did that happen? Either way, Deadpool's where it's at. Can't wait to hear what he actually sounds like.


----------



## sami (Dec 17, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Kids these days  And it's not just lasers coming out of his eyes, he's basically releasing radiation he's absorbed from the sun, at least to my understanding, I'm not a huge comic person. There's also Havoc (who I think is his brother?) who does the same thing, except he shoots it through his hands or something?



Shoop da whoop is their cousin

XD


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 17, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> From what I understand (ie vague memories from flipping through an issue a billion years ago) aren't his eyes a portal to some other dimension which pours out if he isn't wearing his funky goggles? If that ever was true it was probably retconned anyway. I mean, Wolverine's a goddamn samurai, when the hell did that happen? Either way, Deadpool's where it's at. Can't wait to hear what he actually sounds like.



Cyclops (comics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

I guess both have been theorized.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 17, 2008)

A Wolverine movie?... AND Gambit and Deadpool?... i must be fucking dreaming.. the 12-year old comic fanatic inside of me is going fucking crazy right now


----------



## JBroll (Dec 19, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> No im not joking, lasers coming out of eyes is THE most boring thing ever.



Clearly you have not experienced the glory of fucking laser beams shooting out of your eyes. Allow me to demonstrate...

[action=JBroll]zaps some sense into Stealthtastic[/action]

Jeff


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 19, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Clearly you have not experienced the glory of fucking laser beams shooting out of your eyes. Allow me to demonstrate...
> 
> [action=JBroll]zaps some sense into Stealthtastic[/action]
> 
> Jeff


----------



## goth_fiend (Dec 19, 2008)

ryan reynolds as deadpool, that is perfect casting right there.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 19, 2008)

goth_fiend said:


> ryan reynolds as deadpool, that is perfect casting right there.



+ *enter ridiculous number here*

I love Ryan Reynolds  Hes such a tool


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 20, 2008)

Boooooo, no Brian Cox...

and Booooo no Lady Deathstike.

but all in all, looks good.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 28, 2008)

Wasn't Deadpool supposed to be really ugly? Why did they get Ryan Reynolds to play him then?


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 28, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Wasn't Deadpool supposed to be really ugly? Why did they get Ryan Reynolds to play him then?



They're using CGI to cancer-ise him, apparently.

Also, just read that some dude from Black Eyed Peas is playing Kestrel. Dayum.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 28, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Clearly you have not experienced the glory of fucking laser beams shooting out of your eyes. Allow me to demonstrate...
> 
> [action=JBroll]zaps some sense into Stealthtastic[/action]
> 
> Jeff





Naren said:


>


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 28, 2008)

Ryan as Wade? awesome.

Reynolds is a HUGE Deadpool fan and has been wanting to play him for years.


----------



## MFB (Dec 29, 2008)

Adding to Jerky's comic sense of DP :






Ryan Reynolds as DP should work out perfectly


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 29, 2008)

He must have at least 4 qualities

1: Be a wise ass *checks Reynolds's other works* check
2: Be a martial artist *checks trailers and Blade 3* check
3: Get "cancered up" *checks trailer* shirtless Wade at 1:55? unconfirmed but likely
4: Break the 4th wall *checks... checks...* unconfirmed

Qualities are down. Personality is probably gonna be spot on. Can't wait


----------



## Johann (Dec 29, 2008)

MFB said:


> Adding to Jerky's comic sense of DP :
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 i literally laughed my ass off at that comic.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 29, 2008)

This guy is awesome.

Jeff


----------



## MFB (Apr 1, 2009)

So uh, apparently this has leaked onto a certain big-name torrent site as of the past few days

I think it just topped the earliest I've ever seen a movie get leaked


----------

